# Autonomy etalk/Qfiniti



## Letstalketalk (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello. I am desperately trying to find fellow users of the Autonomy eTalk call recording software (the Qfiniti suite, especially their speech analytics piece Explore).

If you have any experience with this product, or know someone who does, please reply to this post.

Thanks.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have a problem please post it, if not you make this seem like spam.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## speechpro (Apr 16, 2009)

hi there
i'm familiar with the etalk solution. What do you need help with?


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Will a mod please lock this thread? Ages without reply, obvious spam and i don't mean to accuse but both users have some form of the word speach/talk in their username, i can see where this is going. "Bump the thread about our software". Apologies if i'm wrong but if i'm right; do you really want your software coming up on loads of tech support forum searches? because surely that makes it look bad rather than good?

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## stirlitz (May 18, 2009)

Hi,

I am here with you with 2 years Qfiniti experience, however I did not have a chance to use Explore. I ve observe, report, and platform.


----------

